# How to Enable Autorun



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

One of the recent MS patches for XP turned off autorun on everything for security reasons. Well, it's rather annoying to not have autorun on my CDROM drive, plus it has the side effect of Explorer not being updated with what CD is put in the drive. So, I would like to turn autorun back on for the CDROM drive. I have looked up supposedly how to do it on Microsoft Support but it does not work. That involved changing something in the registry. I don't remember off hand the exact key. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

In Explorer, right click on the drive, left click properties, autoplay.


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

That is AutoPLAY I am referring to AutoRUN. Where the OS reads autorun.ini to see which EXE file to run off the CD. It is disabled in the registry somewhere and I need to know where and what to change.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Windows XP

The registry value NoDriveTypeAutoRun at the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer can be used to enable/disable AutoRun:

Variable............................................................. Number............Hexadecimal 
No autorun at all..................................................... 181............... 0xb5 
Autorun only CDROMs................................................... 149............... 0x95 
Autorun only flash drives..............................................177............... 0xb1 
Autorun CDROMs and flashdrives (the default starting from XP SP2)......145................0x91 

Changes to this value do not require any system or explorer restart as long as the registry editing is done by any method except the manual regedit method.

This method, though, doesn't prevent "on-click" autorun.


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I tried the 149 value and rebooted. But it still does not run the CDROM autorun and it does not update the disc icon in explorer.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, that is the general setting.

Have you tried a complete uninstall and physical disconnect of the CD/DVD drive and a reboot and shut down again and then reconnect it?

For what it's worth, there is an additional setting for autorun, default value 1, in HKLM, System, Current Control Set, Services, CDROM.

start is also default value 1 there.


----------



## nikidijs (Aug 10, 2010)

hello.

i hav been the same problem.
so in HKEY_CURRENT_USER... i already ha the value 149
but in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE... value was 255. i change it to 149 and problem has been solved  

thanks
and sorry for my english


----------



## Jlp1928 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi All,

Autorun is part of booting a disk. Autoplay is haveing the disk start up when placed in a drive on an active OS. Two different things altogether.

Jim


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

nikidijs, please start your own thread.

Thanks

This one is closed.


----------

